# Pancake air compressors. Which is one is the best buy?



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Need a new compressor any suggestions as far as pancakes.....without syrup


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

As far as pancakes go I'd say the porter cable is pretty bullet proof. I have since switched to a hot dog style oiled compressor. I still have two porter cables one just needs a pressure switch and the other works great. I just stopped using them because they were noisy and slow to fill. But still a pretty decent compressor! 




Dave


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

never thought about the fill rate i just broke my husky double hot dog


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

The fill rate really isn't bad. I ran my roofing gun off of the porter cable a ton of times and it never had a problem keeping up. Sometimes it seemed to run continuously though, but still never missed a beat. Maybe I'm just spoiled now. I picked up a 2.5 gallon oiled compressor and it will fill the tank in like 25 seconds:laughing:




Dave


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been using my Porter cable for about 7 years now, it has done everything I have asked it to do. As far as trim and light framing goes that is. I have roofed with it but had to go slow and use my hammer to finish alot of nails off.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

how about the hitachi pancake


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ive had the hitachi pancake from lowes (with 2 trim guns) for about a year and have had no problems with it. I use it mostly for trim, but I have built 2 decks with it and shot down the decking on the deck on my house with a framing gun in about 2 hours. (15'x16') it ran the whole time and didnt skip a beat. Also ran a roofer on it as well, no problems so far. I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i have the porter cable, loud little thing that it is!!!


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the Porter Cable pancake.....when it was new it would charge up fairly quick...not so much anymore, it will run a long time to get up to pressure, and yes it is loud! My next one will be an oil lube...


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

so ive been putting the poor little porter cable through the paces, framing with 2 hitachi coil nailers going. This just so i have time to rebuild the pump on gas compressor. We framed a 2000sqft in 5 days with it. Poor little thing held up well, just didnt like sheathing the decks or roof. But i'll give it credit i didnt think it was gonna even last til the end of the house. So i guess it was definately worth the $99 i paid for the combo kit.


----------

